# fitting 5x108 to 5x114.3(wobble bolts)?



## tegspeed813 (Jul 13, 2013)

got ferrari wheels(108) on my truck(114.3). rim center bore is 67.3 and truck hubs match. just different lug patterns. right now im using 1.25" adapters to use the wheels but id rather get rid of the adapters and and use wobble bolts if they would work. i see that they work for 114.3 to 112 but havent found any info on if they would work for 114.3 to 108.. any help from the vw god would be appreciated...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

wobble bolts wont work with that it cant be more than 3mm difference in the patterns


----------

